# Craving Smart TV? Hereâ€™s the Hardware You Need to Enjoy It



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Presenting the final installment in our three-part smart TV feature: The hardware that mightâ€"or might notâ€"support the particular iteration of smart TV that suits your fancy. Weâ€™ll start with generic categories, and then drill down into specific devices."

Complete Third Installment Here (Part 3)

This installment looks at various hardware options including HDTVs, Home Theater PCs, Blu-ray Disc Players, Apple TV, Networked Media Players, D-Link Boxxe Box, Roku Networked Media Players, and the Sony Internet TV Blu-ray Disc Player (with built-in Google TV).

Included is a very brief discussion about 'What Will Happen to Blu-ray'.

There is also a link to their '23 Tips for Buying an HDTV' and slightly dated 'Networked Media Players Round-up'.

************************************************************************************************************************************************

Here is an always updated 'Networked Media Players Comparison Site'. It's a complete list of all players with easy to use filters to compare them.

Enjoy!










Part 1 - Video-On-Demand: A Complete Guide to All the TV and Movie Downloading Services

Part 2 - Smart TV Services: What Are They -- and What's Available Right Now


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Excellent post and references. 

Thanks.


----------

